# ADOPTION: I want to adopt dovies or pigies (TEXAS)



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Is there anybody out there who needs to rehome doves or pigeons? 
Currently live in the "central Texas area"

Finally moved to a safer niehborhood and my landlord approved me to have doves or pigeons....Here is a collection of photos of these adorable creatures god gave to us to cheer our lifes and help when needed.


----------



## Jeannie S. (May 31, 2015)

I have two doves if you would like them. I'm in Dallas. 
One dove is white and the other is kind of peach colored, like your first photo.


----------

